# Bow fisherman running over beach lines



## Sharknado (Jan 7, 2014)

Anyone ever had any trouble with Fish Kabob Bow Fishing charters near Orange Beach? Drove through lines even after we waded out with lights to try to warn him.... When I got back to shore my Penn 50tw was gone... Ran down the beach and told the captain hey you pulled a rod in, he just said.. there is nothing in the water... And drove away.... We found the rod and reel but it's toast..... Total jerk... I can't believe this is someone who fishes for a living...


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Not them in particular, but others have done exactly the same.
My buddy Justin and I were sharking just East of Perdido Pass and along they came, went through our lines multiple times.
He got Justin, started spooling him, then it thankfully got cut off, then his line/leader found my stuff and fouled it to the point of having to cut it all apart.

They pretty much ignored us completely, maddening as it is what are ya gonna do?
Pull a gun and pop a few warning shots off, tempting as that sounds, not worth going to jail.

They were running an outboard, so maybe some of Justin's braid ate his shaft seal up and his lower sustained some damage. We can only hope.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Hopefully the idiot who owns this charter sees this post. Actually, hopefully him & all of his potential future customers see this.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

It may be illegal, but I believe a good paintball gun would teach a great lesson to some of these jerks. They don't give a damn because what the hell is a shore fisherman gonna do about them out in a boat? They are untouchable...unless you can reach out and touch'em. I say light em up, pack your stuff and leave. Hard to identify shadowy figures in the dark lol...

I'm semi-joking but mega-serious...so to all y'all about to type up a rant about this idea and how it's illegal as hell. Lighten up and save yourself the time. I understand it's illegal and prolly not a good idea...but it ain't like there's much else one can do to teach a prick like this a lesson. Unless, of course, said prick has the name of his business written down the side of his boat! Hahahahaha...in this particular case. Get online and run off his customers!


----------



## Sharknado (Jan 7, 2014)

*Orange Beach Marine Police*

Same beach just East of Perdido Pass. I am taking the damaged rod and reel to the Orange Beach Marine Police. They are going to write a report. The officer was real helpful. I told him the boat came within 15ft of me and my brother. He said that is unsafe piloting of a vessel and our lives might have been in danger. The officer is taking it very serious . Said he will make sure this gets handled. I am an absently owner of a home there at Ono Island so will not be back for a couple of weeks. Will be spending a little time with law enforcement when I get back to OBA.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Actually, I see intentional theft / vandalism of fishing equipment by intentionally / purposefully running over ones lines when properly warned.

I would file a criminal complaint.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Take your reel to Keith (Ocean Master), he'll bring her back to life!!!


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

I posted a link to this thread on their Facebook page.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

ChileRelleno said:


> I posted a link to this thread on their Facebook page.


They have deleted it evidently

Sent from Coop's S5 on Tapacrapatalk


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Still there in the left column, Posts To Page.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Ahh, my bad forgot to check that part 

Sent from Coop's S5 on Tapacrapatalk


----------



## Sdye (Jul 13, 2015)

. I looked at their Facebook and Why is it they are shooting stingrays,mullet and blue crab? Seems kinda strange that people pay to shoot those species.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Sdye said:


> . I looked at their Facebook and Why is it they are shooting stingrays,mullet and blue crab? Seems kinda strange that people pay to shoot those species.


I was wondering the same thing, probably all he can find for the touristas to shoot.
There is what, all of one Flounder pictured?


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

What do they do with all the rays they shoot in those pictures


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm pretty sure it's illegal to shoot blue crabs


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

$20. says the people who shot them aren't taking them home and eating them, mounting them or using them for shark bait.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Most of those folks on a bow charter are not saving the rays for bait. 
Just curious what they did with the dead rays. Seems like a waste if their not doing something purposeful with them. 

I don't eat all the fish I clean, but I do give it away to friends and family that I know will eat them, so the fish doesn't go to waste and die for no purpose.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

I asked one of the bow fishing charter guys on Facebook what they did with all the rays and he told me they release them..... I decided to not prolong the conversation but I would be willing to bet at least 50% of them die after being released


----------



## Sdye (Jul 13, 2015)

soo ruining people fishing equipment and killing animals for shits & giggles.... This capt seems like a GREAT guy.....&#55357;&#56398;&#55357;&#56398;&#55357;&#56398;&#55357;&#56398;&#55357;&#56398;&#55357;&#56398;


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

cody&ryand said:


> I asked one of the bow fishing charter guys on Facebook what they did with all the rays and he told me they release them..... I decided to not prolong the conversation but I would be willing to bet at least 50% of them die after being released


Yeah right, released. :whistling:
With an arrow wound(s) and their tails cut off... Well technically that is released.


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

Its all about the tourist DOLLARS...Always has been here.Heck,bow hunting for a life form to make money sounds like an awesome tourist attraction for the big game hunters on vacation here.I shoulda thought of that...wait,I'm going to start my own bow hunting for hermit crabs and run over everyone on the beach in the process and have a few arrows go astray and pop a few kids in the melon.Yeeeee hawwww!!!!


----------



## BoxoTrix (Jul 12, 2015)

And to think I was this "" close to starting my own SUP-YAK hermit crab bow hunting excursion safaris. Sigh...


----------



## Fish-Kabob-Bowfishing (May 25, 2012)

I am the captain and I would try to hear some other side of the story before you join sides and attempt to ridicule someone else. I am on the water every day and I see lots of shore fisherman as I have done this my whole life I show them great respect and have never had any problem with them. I am just trying to fish like they are and this is actually my living as well. I saw them fishing that night and just like always I saw the lines and rode out beyond them. I have a slick bottom fan boat with nothing in the water so there is nothing to get hung up on. The fisherman were swimming after me yelling profanities at me and my clients before and after I passed their lines. After I passed the lines I even checked to make sure there was nothing hung on my slick bottom. There was no line in the air because it didnt hit us or the person in the tower. I did not snag the line. I would never do this on purpose anyway and not sure why anyone would but this was not possible and did not happen. He probably pulled his rod down or whatever when he was swimming out there. I told him "there is nothing in the water" because there was nothing in the water to snag him. They threw rocks and beer bottles (some of which could have caused serious or fatal injuries) and attempted to board us. This is very illegal and wanted to call the law myself and still will. I went close to the people because they were swimming after me and I wanted nothing but to keep fishing and avoid this nonsense. Crabs are legal to shoot in AL but not FL. All wing hit rays are released and we see them all the time. Would you rather me kill them? There is not much to shoot besides this stuff so is this such a shocker? All rays that will die are either consumed by the clients or fed to swine at my pig farm. I have no reason to kill the rays that is what we shoot the most of and the more the better. I just can't believe so many of you are taking sides with a violent, irrational, false accuser when I am just trying to make an honest living. I am sorry the clients don't smoke every flounder I point at. I get hounded every day by PETA and people pissed about fishing at night and I would not expect this from a fishing forum.


----------



## Gator McKlusky (Oct 8, 2013)

Settling in here...


----------



## Cory S. (Jun 26, 2015)

Lol, I thought the same thing Gator.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

There are always two sides to every story.

So far I don't know which to believe, not enough info and nothing here can be proven factual.

I am glad that my posting to FB brought the other side of the story out.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm curious about the 50w that was ruined from being dunked. If that wasn't it, then how was it ruined? Just curious.


----------



## Sdye (Jul 13, 2015)

I concur that both sides of the story should be shared but it doesn't seem to add up


----------



## froggy (Feb 7, 2014)

glad you came aboard mr fish kabob. had the original story said it was an airboat the reaction would have been different id bet. 

in order to properly confirm your version i will need to go fling a few just to make sure the bottom is not rigged to catch poor shore fishers strings..lol

did the rules change recently concerning bow fishing or maybe im a bit slow? when i read up on it i was under the impression i could not use any "firearm" to gather fish. maybe firearm is the wrong word but since there is a projectile? i dont wanna get in trouble and the people round here WILL call someone. from the beach or my lil boat in bama can i just float around like nugent and terrorize father time and the fogies legally? please say the answer is yes


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Bowfishing is legal, legal species, size/creel limits, times and locations vary from state to state.


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

Well we got two conflicting stories here, one person states a 50w was drug into the water, another states thats impossible. Where did that popcorn go?


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

To help reach a decision, here is a tortilla on a record player.

http://youtu.be/U1SiveWVIIo

Sent from Coop's S5 on Tapacrapatalk


----------



## Sdye (Jul 13, 2015)

So I'm assuming fishkabob took off their outboards? Because on their Facebook, both fan boats have outboards........fishy fishy


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

As my Grandma used to say.....That operation is just another tourist trap.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Sdye said:


> So I'm assuming fishkabob took off their outboards? Because on their Facebook, both fan boats have outboards........fishy fishy


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Fish-Kabob-Bowfishing said:


> All wing hit rays are released and we see them all the time. Would you rather me kill them?


So cutting their tails off for trophies is your idea of releasing stingrays unharmed? Now, I'm not a Peta member. I have no problems killing fish. I'm a fisherman. From looking at your photos on Facebook, you and your customers aren't right in the head. Many of those pics have 20-30 stingray tails laid out on the deck. Do they actually take all these tails home and hang em on their wall or sompin? Not likely...seems like a hell of a waste of life to me. Should be illegal as hell.


----------



## Fish-Kabob-Bowfishing (May 25, 2012)

Yes I have out boards on all of my boats, and guess what, they have jack plates and trim why would I let my motor hang down so I would not be able to go more more shallow water? I am really done with all of this and the police report I filed with the Orange Beach Police will hopefully keep him and the rest of you off me. Also, "that fish hook of yours hurts their mouth and disrupts their natural lifestyle" like the PETA members used to say to me when I did nothing but rod and reel charters. Why is releasing fish so wrong? You really think they cant survive without a stinger? I guess flounder are going to go extinct then. Should I take your mounted fish off of your wall? Should that be illegal? Should I have the power to tell you what fish to harvest, keep, release? No, it is up to fish and game and in all honesty I see these rays more than I see my own family. I still see rays I shot 6 years ago when I started. I have been stung over 100 times and almost died this year from vibrio from a stinger and I do not want anyone to have to go through that. I am sure you all will still always have something to bitch about because thats what forums are for (negativity) but can you just let this thread die so I don't have to take 30 min out of my 4 hrs of sleep to read and comment on this BS. I mean really, opinions are opinions. I graduated with a degree in Wildlife Conservation Management, I know what I am talking about and I don't blame you if you don't. Just don't bother me and as long as what you are doing is legal I will not bother you. If anyone has a problem with what I do please, please give me a call in September and I will be happy to sort it out. Or you can just keep being a drama queen on a computer.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Ever think of making a business out of shark finning? Could be lucrative...and hey, you can let the sharks go after you cut their fins off.


----------

